# Lighting for Night Fishing



## Acton Angler (Apr 3, 2017)

I've got an older bass boat that lacks any lighting outside of navigational lights. I tend to do a lot of night fishing, so I thought as a winter project I might add some lighting for night fishing.

Any deck lighting kits or surface lights you guys recommend? Most "kits" that I've come across don't seem to have everything I would need, such as dimmer switch, connectors, sufficient wire, fuses, etc.

Any recommendations or suggestions would be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance!


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

I want to add some LED rope lighting below the gunwale band in my boats this winter for bass fishing. One of the guys I fish with did this to his boat that he keeps down @ Laurel Lake, KY & he's pleased with the results. I don't think his lights are able to be dimmed & I'm not sure where he got his materials. I still use my black lights with the suction cup feet but wanted something that was permanently installed. Mike


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

I got thr bass pro shops led light strips with sticky taoe and same thing no switches, no wires, and no fuses, and dimmers YEA RIGHT! I figured it all out myself, bought togle switches, black and red wire, and ordered in line fuses and got some 20 amp in line fuses. Costed a little more than i expected, but figured it out and lit my boat up. Its not rocket science.
But i still likedmy head lamp way more than all this hard wired led light. In my opinion a good head lamp is all you need for night fishing.


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

The red leds were too bright for my eyes. My head lamp was perfect.


----------



## Acton Angler (Apr 3, 2017)

Thanks guys. I would definitely want a dimmer switch so I could control the brightness, as I was going to go with red for deck lighting and I'm undecided on gunwale lights. I don't mind using a head lamp, but sometimes it's hard to net/land a good sized cat at night without more substantial lighting.


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

Check out Cisco fishing. They specialize in fishing rod holders, but also have a LED fishing light that is great for landing fish at night. I got one and use it for walleye night fishing, and only use it for landing big eyes. I gurantee you it will help with landing big cats at night, its a great light. And their products are made in Cleveland,OH


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

I use a dimmer switch on my boat. It even has a remote that has been through plenty of rain storms and held up fine. I have the box mounted underneath my dash to keep it out of the weather. Works perfect.
https://www.dhgate.com/product/dhl-dc12v-adjustable-wireless-remote-light/133037079.html


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

I also rigged up some navigation and stern LEDs lights on my little boat.


----------



## gillnet (Oct 19, 2017)

definitely recommend that cisco light as well,the products they make are top notch and you get what you pay for


----------



## Acton Angler (Apr 3, 2017)

Well I got it wrapped up! I went with the bluewater leds and put a dimmer on each circuit to make sure the lights were comfortable. Red on the deck and uv lights in the rub rail. Installation was very easy and Im happy with how it looks. Excited to get back on the night bite!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Headlanp with red light option switch. Does not bother my night vision. Works for me while fishing and the while light is all I need when retrieving the boat. KISS


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

AA, your project turned out quite well. I especially like the amount of dimmable red interior lighting you added...it looks really nice !! Mike


----------



## Acton Angler (Apr 3, 2017)

Shortdrift said:


> Headlanp with red light option switch. Does not bother my night vision. Works for me while fishing and the while light is all I need when retrieving the boat. KISS


Shortdrift - I hear you on the white/red headlamp! That's what I've used in the past as well. I'm hoping this set up will help me detect bites and also help net/land fish once I've hooked up. The head lamp is certainly practical and much more economical. 
P.S. - I love your signature line "Thanks to Dad for teaching me how to fish". My 2 year old son already enjoys short outings. Hopefully one day he will look back and say the same.
Tight lines!


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

Got a little square led light at Harbor freight for free that's perfect. push it once for on , push it again it dims , once more off again.


----------

